
Woocommerce or Magento? - nniky
https://news.ycombinator.com/ask
======
nniky
Hey front-end developers!

I am a product marketer familiar with Shopify but want to explore Woocommerce
or Magento as ecommerce options for my startup. Any recommendations? Would
love your thoughts and comments. Thanks!

